# Carbon Monoxide woes



## Mykel (Sep 11, 2003)

Good morning, noobie here. I have a carbon monoxide detector that will not be quiet. Whether car is idling or not , with windows open I can not get it to stop. Detector is hard wired , not battery operated. My question: Do I need a new detector? Is smoky carpet or upholstery causing detector to go off? Will auxillary battery omit carbon monoxide? This thing is driving me batty. Thx


----------



## Will Daniels (Sep 11, 2003)

Carbon Monoxide woes

While having a generator installed,the mechanic got some grease on the carpet which He promptly cleaned with some kind of solvent. My CO detector did not work right from then on,would go on and off for no reason. Onan replaced the detector,but on a recent trip it went off for a few seconds but I dont know why. I can only guess that these things are very sensative to other fumes and if the wind is blowing the wrong way it may cause a reaction. I cleaned the carpet but perhaps not good enough to eliminate whatever was sprayed on it. Sounds like you have a similar situation.


----------



## Mykel (Sep 11, 2003)

Carbon Monoxide woes

Will try removing and cleaning it first. My wife has been using the van for her field trips and brings it back filthy. Must have been 1/2 inch of dust throughout vehicle last time. LOL. You guys are a wealth of information. So glad I came over here. Thx.


----------

